# stérile et handicapée cérébrale



## Monsieur Leland

Bonjour, comment traduiriez-vous: "Ma fille est stérile et handicapée cérébrale Jack" (contexte: une mère de famille explique la situation compliquée de sa fille à un interlocuteur).  

Voici ma tentative: " My daughter is sterile and spastic Jack"

Thanks.


----------



## Cath.S.

My daughter suffers from infertility and cerebral palsy.

_Handicapée cérébrale *Jack*_ 

Edit
_"Ma fille est stérile et handicapée cérébrale*,* Jack."_
Non ?


----------



## Nicomon

Bien d'accord pour l'ajout de la virgule avant Jack, en français. 

Mais il me semble que « handicapée cérébrale » est plus vague que ce qu'on appelle au Québec (littéralement ) « paralysie cérébrale », je me trompe?

_... is infertile and mentally handicapped / brain damaged ?
... suffers from infertility and cerebral disability / brain damage ? _


----------



## Cath.S.

La page française correspondant à _cerebral palsy_ sur Wikipédia est Infirmité motrice cérébrale.
Elle décrit une variété de symptômes, qui n'affectent pas que le_ mental ;_ le cerveau, c'est surtout en tant que partie clé du système nerveux central qu'il faut le considérer ici.


----------



## OLN

"situation compliquée" ?? C'est sûr qu'on n'en sort pas facilement !

_cerebral palsy_ se dit infirmité *motrice* cérébrale, d'où l'adj. et le subst. infirme moteur cérébral ; si elle est spastique, ça doit être ça (et sous une forme peu sévère, puisque la mère le précise et le place après la stérilité).

Il faudrait s'assurer que la fille n'a pas en plus un handicap mental.


----------



## Nicomon

Cath.S. said:


> La page française correspondant à _cerebral palsy_ sur Wikipédia est Infirmité motrice cérébrale.


 Oui, je savais ; j'avais vérifié.    C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai précisé qu'au Québec on dit littéralement  _paralysie cérébrale.    _

Je reconnais que  _mentally_ ne convient pas, et que j'ai sans doute perdu une occasion de me taire   mais je continue de penser que « _handicapée cérébrale_ » est plus vague.


----------



## Monsieur Leland

Bonjour à tous, 

La fille en question est plus précisemment handicapée moteur, elle est bloquée dans un fauteuil roulant et ne peut bouger que de legères parties de son corps. La traduction de Cath S est bonne, mais trop "sérieuse" et trop longue en partie à cause de l'ajout de "suffers from". Il faut aller droit au but. Cette phrase apparaît dans un dialogue informel. Ma suggestion "My daughter is sterile and Palsy, Jack" me paraissait ok au niveau du rythme, mais j'ai un doute sur "palsy" qui pourrait sonner comme une insulte. Si ça passe, je garderai cette traduction, à vous de me dire !


----------



## Cath.S.

Je ne sais pas si on peut dire que quelqu'un "est"_ palsy_ en anglais. L'adjectif correspondant est _spastic_, je ne le crois pas politiquement correct._

My daughter is sterile and crippled._

Sauf s'il est essentiel que le nommé Jack connaisse les précisions d'ordre médical.


----------



## Monsieur Leland

Crippled signifie plutôt "estropié" ça ne montre pas suffisamment le côté handicapé moteur. Palsy est si mauvais que ça?


----------



## Kecha

At the end of the day, depending on how important the degree of precision is, and since you seem sure from context that this is more about her mobility issues rather than any mental issues, maybe "My daughter is sterile and wheelchair-bound, Jack"?


----------



## Nicomon

Kecha.  J'allais suggérer  "_sterile_ _and in a wheelchair_", ou peut-être (simplement) _"paralysed"_.

@  Monsieur Leland : que je sache,_ palsy_ n'est pas un adjectif.  Appeler quelqu'un du nom de sa maladie, c'est comme dire :  _elle est Alzheimer. _
Comme Cath l'a précisé, c'est "_spastic_" (que t'as d'ailleurs écrit au premier post) qui est l'adjectif correspondant.
Et si j'en juge par cette page du dico de WR  (dated, now offensive) certains pourraient l'interpréter comme _crétin.   

Crippled, _c'est entre autres : 





> offensive old-fashioned a person who cannot use their arms or legs in a normal way


 Le mot me fait plus penser à _infirme_ qu'à _estropié. _
Je ne sais pas si c'est nettement mieux que _spastic _côté « rectitude », par contre.  Mais des deux mots, je préfère _crippled. _

Extrait de  Unhandicap your language


> **Less Appropriate*:  Sam is epileptic, Tony is CP (cerebral palsied), - *spastic*, Helen is LD (learning disabled), - is ADD
> Comment:  *These phrases describe people as their disabilities. Inaccurate reference; a person is NOT a condition.
> 
> *More Appropriate*:  Sam has epilepsy, Tony *has *cerebral palsy (CP), Helen has a learning disability, - attention deficit disorder


----------



## Monsieur Leland

Oui "spastic" bien sûr, j'ignore pourquoi j'ai écrit "palsy", un moment d'égarement sans doute. Bien, refaisons l'inventaire des solutions proposées:

1) "My daughter is sterile and crippled, Jack"
2) "My daughter is sterile and spastic, Jack"
3) "My daughter is sterile and paralyzed, Jack"
4) "My daughter is sterile and wheelchair-bound, Jack"
5  "My daughter is sterile and brain-damaged, Jack"

Laquelle sonne le mieux? ("Ma fille est stérile et handicapée cérébrale, Jack").


----------



## Language Hound

I prefer either #3 or #4.


----------



## moustic

I agree, suggestions 3 or 4.
Avoid "spastic". I haven't heard it for a number of years and even then it was used as an insult.


----------



## Monsieur Leland

Merci pour vos suggestions. "Spastic" est donc officiellement éliminé de la course. J'aime bien la sonorité de "wheelchair-bound" mais, histoire de m'assurer que cela colle parfaitement aux texte, comment le traduiriez-vous? "Ma fille est stérile et collée à une chaise roulante"? Des liens internet disent que c'est un terme offensant également.


----------



## admetus

Hello, 16 posts in and I seem to be the only one, but I find "sterile" a little, er, sterile in English. I might have gone for something more like "unable to have children", but maybe that's just me? Thanks.


----------



## Monsieur Leland

"Unable to have children" is indeed a great translation, but in the case of a dialogue, I find a bit too long, hence "sterile" proposal.


----------



## Language Hound

Collins defines "wheelchair-bound" as:


> unable to walk through injury, illness, etc and relying on a wheelchair to move around
> Andrew has been left wheelchair-bound after the accident.


I have never thought of the term as being offensive but, then, I don't have to rely on a wheelchair to get around.
A wheelchair-user in the thread wheelchair-bound does consider it offensive.
Collins translates "wheelchair-bound" as:





> wheelchair-bound [ˈhwiːltʃɛərbaʊnd] adj [person] en chaise roulante


----------



## Monsieur Leland

Ok, then let's go with "wheelchair-bound". Kecha wins the game.


----------



## Itisi

'Wheelchair-bound' : elle pourrait avoir eu un accident de voiture et perdu ses jambes...

Ok, c'est long, mais 'she has suffered a brain injury', si on ne sait pas si elle a 'cerebral palsy', est le plus correct.  Pas question de dire 'crippled' ou 'spastic', pas de nos jours, en tout cas !  'Brain-damaged', c'est pas top non plus...

'Stérile' doit vouloir dire 'has been sterilized', vu son état par ailleurs, même si c'est plus long !  'Sterile' semble dire qu'elle a essayé d'avoir un enfant, mais que ça n'a pas marché...


----------



## Nicomon

C'est en fait parce que j'ai traduit  littéralement « _en chaise roulante _» que j'ai failli suggérer "_in a wheelchair_" avant de lire la suggestion de Kecha.

Je lis ceci dans le dernier post du fil que LH a mis en lien : 





> I know, I'm in a wheelchair myself.


  Le « _handicapée cérébrale _» du texte initial ne nous dit pas si la personne est handicapée de naissance ou si c'est la malheureuse conséquence d'un accident,
ce que "has suffered a brain injury" - comme "brain-damaged", d'ailleurs - peut sous-entendre.

Sinon, je reviens au très vague _paralysed._

Et si _sterile_ ne va pas, partant de la suggestion initiale de Cath, il y aurait :  _infertile _(mais ce n'est pas un parfait synonyme).


----------



## Monsieur Leland

La fille est handicapée cérébrale de naissance.


----------



## Itisi

'brain injury', 'brain-damaged' : ça peut être de naissance ou à la suite d'un accident.

'infertile' : de même qu'avec 'sterile', je trouve que ça donne l'idée, peut-être encore plus, qu'elle n'a malheureusement pas pu avoir d'enfant.


----------



## Monsieur Leland

Alors:
1) "My daughter is sterile and brain-damaged, Jack"
ou
2) "My daughter is sterile and wheelchair-bound, Jack"
?

Concernant "infertile", je trouve que ça sonne trop "poli", trop formel. "Sterile" me semble plus "oral".


----------



## Cath.S.

Kecha said:


> At the end of the day, depending on how important the degree of precision is, and since you seem sure from context that this is more about her mobility issues rather than any mental issues, maybe "*My daughter is sterile and wheelchair-bound, Jack*"?




I think the PC Police can go a bit far sometimes


----------



## Itisi

Cath.S. said:


> I think the PC Police can go a bit far sometimes


Not when some terms are used as insults, which they are!


----------



## Nicomon

Monsieur Leland said:


> La fille est handicapée cérébrale de naissance.


 C'est ce que j'avais fini par conclure, sinon tu n'aurais pas suggéré "spastic" (qu'on associe à "cerebral palsy") dès le post initial.

Itisi, je continue d'associer  "_has suffered a brain injury_" à un accident.  Pour moi c'est « _a subi un traumatisme crânien/cérébral _».

J'ai mis un  à la suggestion de Kecha au post 11, et c'est encore celle que je préfère.


----------



## velisarius

A close relative of mine can't have children, and there's absolutely no way I would tell someone that she's "sterile". "Sterile" is very clinical, and reminds one of surgical instruments. "Infertile" is rather better.

Some people with cerebral palsy function well and can hold down jobs.

For informal speech I'd prefer something like this:_ 
My daughter's brain-damaged and she can't have any kids, Jack._


----------



## Itisi

Tout bien réfléchi, je pense que 'brain-damaged' est la meilleur solution.  (Je le dis, même si je me parle à moi-même...)

(Je n'avais pas vu le post de *velisarius *!)

'Can't have children/kids': bonne idée !

(Nico, 'brain injury' peut être congénital, j'avais vérifié au départ !)


----------



## Mrs JJJ

I agree with Velisarius concerning the word "sterile".

As has been pointed out, "palsy" is a noun, not an adjective. The adjective  is "palsied", but it sounds archaic and somewhat biblical.  I think that it would sound very odd in a modern context. In fact, it seems to me that even the word "palsy" is now commonly used only in the context of cerebral palsy. Others may, of course, disagree.

For the translation, switching the order of the problems has already been proposed. An additional way to retain the appropriate terminology, but help the rhythm of the sentence, might be to place Jack's name earlier.

eg.

My daughter has cerebral palsy, Jack, and she cannot have children.
My daughter has a physical disability, Jack, ......

Etc.

(By the way, Californians, at least, tend to  say that someone "is a wheelchair user" than that s/he "is in a wheelchair".  Unfortunately, I don't know whether that would affect the acceptability of using the phrase "wheelchair-bound" here.)


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Agree with mrsjjj suggestions. This seems to have gotten over-complicated. Assuming the text is NOT meant to be offensive, just say "she has cerebral palsy and can't have children."

 I guess if your goal is brevity, go with the lesser popular "infertile." And of it's not exactly cerebral palsy (as it seems it might not be precisely), I like the alternative "physical disability" or "physically disabled."

"My daughter is infertile and physically disabled."

(Also definitely agree "wheelchair user/she uses a wheelchair" is better than "wheelchair bound". ...)

Definitely avoid spastic, and crippled...also handicapped in the USA anyway is not the politically correct way to say it (And I say this without an ounce of eye roll or sarcasm, I like to listen to what the group/people in question prefer).  My "is physically disabled" is pushing it, and "has a physical disability" is more proper, but as far as the brevity thing...


----------



## Nicomon

I agree  that "_can't have kids_" sounds less clinical than "_is sterile_/_infertile_" (which are not synonyms) although we could also say "_ne peut avoir d'enfants_" in French.

But would a mother really say :  _My son/daughter is a wheelchair user?  _
I think (and Google seems to agree) that she'd be more likely to say :  _My son/daughter is wheelchair-bound / in a wheelchair.
_
That said, while I still like Kecha's adapt',  the original French being _« handicapée cérébrale » _and not_ « en chaise roulante » / « atteinte d'infirmité motrice cérébrale »... 
_
I add my vote to velisarius' later added :_ My daughter's brain-damaged and she can't have any kids, Jack   _

I may be biased sinced I suggested _brain-damaged _right from the beginning (post 3).


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Wheelchair-bound to me could possibly have a negative connotation so I would not use it. And yes, "in a wheelchair" like you said before is better than "is a wheelchair user."

I can't put my finger on why, but "My daughter is brain damaged" sounds possibly pejorative to me, too. I think monsieurleland said she has some kind of brain problem that means she can't move, however it was from birth. Brain-damaged makes me think more from an accident, and even then, I think we'd say now "has brain damage." (not "brain-damaged")

I'm still wondering if it is indeed cerebral palsy in the original post, even if they're not using the official French term for that. Is that possible? I tried googling "Cerebral disability" in English and only got cerebral palsy. And that's defined as "Cerebral palsy is an injury to the brain (which is why the term "cerebral" is used), resulting in decreased muscle control (palsy)."  Isn't that basically what Leland described was affecting her?  I mean what other congenital-damage-to-brain-resulting-in-restricted-movement/disability term exists?

(my quote above was from here WebAIM: Motor Disabilities - Types of Motor Disabilities )


----------



## Monsieur Leland

Wow 229 views, this is becoming hot topic guys! Yes indeed, as some of you pointed it, "wheelchair-bound" is not the exact translation of the original context. Being in a wheelchair does not necessarily mean that the person suffers from any kind of brain damage. However, it sounded good "orally". I could say:

"My daughter's sterile and has a cerebral palsy, Jack"

Regarding the word sterile, yes it sounds a bit clinical but I'm fine with it. Otherwise the sentence would be a bit long:

"My daughter can't have kids and has a cerebral palsy, Jack". I remind you that this line occurs in a dialogue. So it has to sound good orally and also to be short.


----------



## velisarius

Please don't use "sterile". It makes the daughter sound like an experimental fruit-fly. A mother would not say that, even if she were being brutally honest..


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Also, in real life dialogue, we WOULD say "she can't have kids" ....  That's more likely to be heard than infertile or sterile.

And sterile makes me think of a horse who can't give birth or something, or some kind of animal. I mean, you could say it about a person but it does sound like a cold slap in the face.

But, again, if you insist on not saying "can't have kids," at least use infertile over sterile...


----------



## Itisi

There is no mention of a wheelchair, so why are we discussing how best to use the word?  (And 'handicapée cérébrale' can't be translated as 'has a physical dishability'.)

I agree with 'has brain damage' rather than 'brain damaged.

Without more context, I wouldn't change the order within the sentence.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

I have no idea, somewhere in the 30 posts they began talking about wheelchairs and I was just agreeing wheelchair user/uses a wheelchair was better than wheelchair-bound. But not for this phrase because it's not in there, like you said


----------



## Itisi

Please don't use 'sterile' *or *'infertile'!


----------



## Nicomon

I repeat that "_sterile_" and "_infertile_" are not exact synonyms anyway. It's not only a question of vocabulary.
Du moins en français,  une femme peut être _infertile_ sans être tout à fait _stérile_.

Il semble que le français « _stérile _» soit plus courant que l'équivalent anglais. On dirait (presque) de « faux amis ».
Personne n'a mentionné "_barren_" mais je présume que ce sera éliminé d'emblée. 

Comme "_is brain damaged_" (_est handicapée cérébrale_) ou "_has brain damage_" (_a des lésions cérébrales/dommages cérébraux_) est plus court que « _est handicapée cérébrale_ »... à mon avis tu peux très bien dire  « _can't have kids_ » (3 syllables plutôt que 2).  Au bout du compte, la phrase n'est pas plus longue.

_Ma fille est stérile et handicapée cérébrale, Jack_ = 14 syllabes
_My daughter's brain damaged and (she) can't have kids, Jack _=  11 ou 12 syllabes  (bien qu'à l'écrit, ça semble plus long).

Si tu choisis "_cerebral palsy_", alors il faut supprimer  "a".  C'est :  _has cerebral palsy. _

Quant à l'ordre des mots, je crois (mais on va sans doute me contredire ) que  si «_ stérile_ » précède « _handicapée cérébrale _», c'est qu'en français on met en général le plus court en premier.  Ce n'est pas forcément parce que l'un a plus d'importance que l'autre.

Il va sans dire que la suggestion de Kecha est une adaptation, plus qu'une traduction... mais je n'écarterais pas l'idée.  
Et je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait  être plus PC en anglais que la phrase ne l'est en français. 

La mère ne dit pas « _ma fille a des lésions cérébrales / souffre d'une infirmité motrice cérébrale _» elle dit « _ma fille est handicapée cérébrale _».
Cette même mère ne dirait pas :  « _Ma fille est (une) utilisatrice de chaise roulante _».


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait  être plus PC en anglais que la phrase ne l'est en français.


Parce qu'en anglais ça choque plus qu'en français, voilà pourquoi !  Il y a des choses qu'on ne peut vraiment pas dire.  Il faut tenir compte de ça, il me semble !

De ce point de vue (comme l'a dit SC),  'has brain damage' passe mieux que 'is brain damaged'.  Et ça ne mange pas de pain, et pour les syllabes, c'est pareil !


----------



## Nicomon

Je vois dans le profil de velisarius : British English (Sussex).

Comme elle a écrit : _My daughter's brain damaged_... j'en conclus que certaines personnes sont plus offensées par les mots que d'autres. 
Et bien souvent, ce sont les gens les moins concernés qui s'offensent.  À mon oreille "_is brain damaged_"  semble plus irréversible.   

Je pense que ma lapine est un peu beaucoup trop présente ici.   Je sors...   Monsieur Leland a « en masse » d'idées pour prendre sa décision.


----------



## velisarius

Nicomon said:


> Monsieur Leland a « en masse » d'idées pour prendre sa décision


And they're all good'uns.

I think a full context would help everyone here: is this taking place in 2017; what country are we in; what is the mother's attitude as she is speaking; why is she even telling these details to Jack? 

I expect everyone has been playing out their own mental scenarios, and mine involves a mother who still feels very bitter over the cruel carelessness of the midwife or doctor who delivered her baby daughter, or the criminal negligence of the driver who ran her daughter over when she was a child, or...


----------



## Itisi

Nico, 'brain damaged' me gêne bien peu en comparaison avec 'spastic' ou 'cripple', qui sont carrément des insultes.  Je disais juste que 'has brain damage' est un peu préférable, c'est tout.  C'est vraiment une question de culture différente, et il faut en tenir compte, en tout cas, si ça se passe à notre époque.


----------



## Geordie_Wilber

velisarius said:


> And they're all good'uns.
> 
> I think a full context would help everyone here: is this taking place in 2017; what country are we in; what is the mother's attitude as she is speaking; why is she even telling these details to Jack?
> 
> I expect everyone has been playing out their own mental scenarios, and mine involves a mother who still feels very bitter over the cruel carelessness of the midwife or doctor who delivered her baby daughter, or the criminal negligence of the driver who ran her daughter over when she was a child, or...



I wrote this reply an hour or three ago, but didn't post it. Having just seen *velisarius*' post (above) I'd like to post it now as my agreement to what he said... I could imagine many circumstances in which extremely non-pc terms would come to a mother's mouth too... we mustn't let our personal prejudices colour our search for the most fitting translation.



> Without wishing to add fuel to the fire, we're trying to find an appropriate translation for the mother's spoken words, rather than something which is necessarily pc.
> 
> I'd be interested in a bit more context regarding the mother's social and educational "level" in order to find something which _she might find appropriate to say _rather than something l would be happy to say.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

I totally agree about the context, which is why I said earlier on "assuming the text is NOT meant to be offensive..." and then gave my response.  But sure, if this is a story/movie where the mother is a bitter ol' wench who is saying nasty things about her daughter, go ahead, bring out the sterile and spastic. Or if this is old fashioned, cripple could work. But if it's for modern times and she's not supposed to be saying something offensive, all the things we've been saying before apply. (As in, don't use "brain-damaged" or "spastic" or "crippled" or "sterile.")

I guess, as an anglophone, I can't tell if the French comes off as intentionally offensive or not, so I was just going with what the proper terms of today would be.

Also, Nicomon, the insistence about sterile vs. infertile. I saw two dictionaries last night which said the two were synonyms. If you look up sterile, infertile comes up as a synonym, and vice versa. However, maybe "stérile" in French has a slightly different definition and is a faux ami in English....don't know that much.

Here is Merriam Webster, usually considered a legitimate English dictionary. For sterile. Go to synonyms...you'll see infertile.

Definition of STERILE

It's possible that not every definition of sterile fits every definition of infertile...BUT in this context I assume we're talking about the inability to produce offspring. And in America and it seems maybe the UK, when talking about humans and not fruit flies (as someone mentioned lol) it's a matter of "infertility."

Actually, as far as French vs. english, this Wordreference Collins dictionary even uses infertile for stérile:

*stérile[steʀil] adj*
[animal, plante] sterile;
*[personne] infertile*
couple stérile infertile couple
[terre] barren
(fig) [débat] fruitless, futile


----------



## Itisi

I would like to point out that what the mother said is _not _'non PC' in French, so I don't see the point of some of this.  I don't see why it should be translated by something that is 'non-PC in English!  I am not airing prejudices, I am talking about translating _what is there _while taking a cultural difference into account!  It isn't even about PC or non-PC! 

And my Owl is flying elsewhere now.  Perhaps I will meet the Rabbit...


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

^ well see that is helpful to me because I don't know the nuances of French as far as what seems PC to them or not. In that case, let's just go with "can't have kids and has cerebral palsy" yall


----------



## wildan1

If this is dialogue and the mother is upset with "Jack", more naturally in impatient conversation it might be

_"My daughter's stuck in a wheelchair and will never be able to have kids, Jack!"
_
PS: _"Palsy_" is indeed an adjective but it means someone who is acting overfamiliar (like a _"pal"_)--it is a shortened version of_ palsy-walsy_.


----------



## Nicomon

I said I was exiting,  but since S_C mentioned my name... I' m back again.

Re :  _sterile/infertile_. I wrote :  _n'est pas un parfait synonyme (post 21) / are not exact synonyms (post 40)._
But I also wrote that "_can't have kids_" sounds more natural.

What I'm saying is that if I say « _stérile_ » in French,  I don't mean « _infertile _» (in French).
We wouldn't see both words in a same sentence (as often happens, and in both languages) if they really were perfect synonyms.

I don't see any reason to write "_infertile_" instead of the more natural  "_can't have kids_" if the idea is to "make it short". They both have 3 syllables. 


> Sterility is the inability to conceive and infertility is the inability to complete a full term pregnancy and give birth to a healthy child.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

I know but you insist, lol. I was just pointing out that multiple dictionaries indeed use them as synonyms themselves, and we use infertile with humans more than sterile.  But again, IF the original dialogue was meant to be like a cold slap in the face or more "severe" for emphasis, I guess sterile would work better.


----------



## velisarius

Un dernier mot et je me tais. Regardez un peu cette comparaison _Google Books_ de la fréquence des termes: "sterile woman, infertile woman, femme sterile, femme infertile": 

Google Ngram Viewer

"sterile woman" - Αναζήτηση Google
De plus, nombreux exemples de la phrase "sterile woman" se réfèrent au Talmud, ou proviennent de sources anciennes ou cliniques.


----------



## Nicomon

C'est clair... il y a plus de résultats pour "infertile woman" que "sterile woman".

Alors, si vous voulez traduire le français « _st*é*rile_ » par l'anglais  "_infertile_", eh bien libre à vous.

Mais vous ne me convaincrez pas que ce sont de parfaits synonymes. 





> *Infertile*
> Unsuccessful in becoming pregnant after a prolonged period (usually a year) of determined attempts of heterosexual intercourse without contraception.
> *Sterile*
> Incapable of producing offspring.


 Dans le doute, autant dire : _can't have kids. _


----------



## Monsieur Leland

Bonjour à tous,

Suite à vos nombreux messages, je tiens à vous remercier pour vos efforts en vous communicant le choix final: "My daughter has cerebral palsy and can't have kids, Jack".

Néanmoins, je me permets de rapidement relancer ce topic pour savoir comment dire cela sous forme d'adjectif? Par exemple: "Elle informe la police de la menace qui pèse sur la vie de sa fille handicapée cérébrale"?

Ma tentative: "(...) the threat that hangs over her cerebral palsy daughter's life."

Si spastic pouvait être utilisé comme adjectif, ce serait plus rapide, mais cela semble vraiment trop "inapproprié" selon vous.


----------



## Nicomon

Dans mon vocabulaire (et dans un contexte québécois) "_has cerebral palsy_" = « _est atteinte de paralysie cérébrale / a une paralysie cérébrale_ ».
Et non « _est handicapée cérébrale _». Mais bon, on ne va pas tout recommencer. 

Tu ne peux pas transformer _cerebral palsy _en adjectif.
Les adjectifs seraient _spastic _ou_ (cerebral) palsied_.   Mais le premier est péjoratif et l'autre non courant.  

Je reviens à  _brain damaged _ou _paralysed.  _Il y aurait aussi _seriously_ _disabled (gravement handicapée)  _si la précision _cérébrale _n'est pas essentielle.
_
... that hangs over the life of her brain damaged / paralysed daughter. _Je ne mettrais pas _life _en fin de phrase_. 
_
Qu'est-ce que je fais encore sur ce fil ?


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Monsieurleland, thanks for the update. For this I'd go with "disabled." Definitely not spastic, as you said! Or you could say my physically disabled daughter (or even mentally disabled though that doesn't capture the physical disability aspect.)


----------



## Itisi

*S_C*, the title of the thread is '...et handicapée _cérébrale'_!  

(I feel like a hamster on a wheel!)


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Yeah but he was talking about the fact she couldn't walk right?


----------



## Itisi

The thread sentence doesn't say anything about whether she can walk or not.  We are looking for a translation for_ that_ sentence, that's all!  Whether she is in a wheelchair, or whether her mother loves her, or is angry wiht Jack doesn't make any difference to the fact that she is 'handicapée cérébrale'.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

K so what is your suggestion to his second question


----------



## Itisi

You can read it on the thread!


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

His second question. Only Nicomon had responded.


----------



## Itisi

I'm not sure what you mean, *S_C*.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

His post #54 asked another question....unless your point is your answer would be the same.


----------



## Itisi

*S_C*, *ML *is going over the same ground that has been covered initially, last Monday, probably!  I don't see the point of continuing with this.


----------



## Nicomon

Soleil_Couchant said:


> His second question. Only Nicomon had responded.


  I did.  But I mainly repeated what I had written before. Je reviens à _brain damaged _ou _paralysed. _ 

And  then suggested  _seriously disabled_ = _gravement/lourdement handicapée_ *if* _cérébrale _isn't essential in this last sentence :
Elle informe la police de la menace qui pèse sur la vie de sa fille handicapée cérébrale.

Itisi is right.  On tourne en rond, là.


----------

